# Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?



## ThomasRö (22. Mai 2004)

Hi Angler,
Ich wollte mal fragen welchen Lockstoff ihr zur dieser Jahreszeit benutzt fürs Feederfische. Wird nur der Futterkorb oder auch der Hakenköder eingesprüht? 
(Mir hat man gesagt ich soll die Made am Haken nicht einsprühen, sie würden sonst mehr als das andere Futter riechen und nicht genommen werden)
Stimmt fleißig ab!!!


----------



## lindenerspezial (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Ich probiere zurzeit Anis aus, hab auch schon ein bisschen was gefangen, aber wer weiss, viell. hätte ich auf Vanille auch gefangen...

Glaub einfach an deine Mischung, nimm altbewährte Zutaten und es wird klappen


----------



## rave-master15 (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Also mit dem Top Secret Rotaugen Spezial, welches nach ANIS riecht hatte ich heute keinen Erfolg ich finde auch dieses Zeug stinkt richtig. Also ich nehme immer nen bisschen Bisqiutmehl, ZImt und fertig. Das hatte mir einmal richtig viele Fische gebracht, da beimn Aufbrall sofort der Ball in tausend kleine Stücke zersprint.


----------



## lindenerspezial (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Ups, ich meinte auch Zimt, hab ich verwechselt...


----------



## ThomasRö (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Ich habe mir ein Vanillelockspray von Sensas(oder Mosella?) gekauft, es riecht ganz gut (besser als das Forellenkiller, dass mir in der Box ausgelaufen ist und heute noch, nach 2 Jahren, stinkt), hab es heute morgen ausprobiert, hab nichts gefangen, egal hab auch auf anderes nichts gefangen, die Fische laichen gerade. Werds wenn die Fische abgelaicht haben nochmal ausprobieren. Dann klappts bestimmt besser! Ich bin eh eher misstrauisch gegenüber Lockstoffen, in meinem Futter ist welcher, der reicht aus, brauch eigentlich keinen, höchstens für den Hakenköder, obwohl ich die Maden aus dem Futter nehme, und diese nach Futter riechen.


----------



## schnorchel0815 (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Ich srühe nix ein, sondern mische super-vanille von Mosella unter mein Futter und fange sehr gut!!


----------



## arno (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Moin!
Fragt mal Eure Mütter oder Frauen nach Backaroma!!!
Ist auch billiger als das Teure Zeugs!


----------



## ThomasRö (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Das geht auch mit Backaromar? Funktioniert das gut? Gibts das auch in Muschel(Scherz)? Würde mich ja interesieren, wäre ne echte Alternative. Danke für den Tip arno  (Gleich mal der Mutti den Küchenschrank durchwühlen)


----------



## Rotauge (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Buttervanille als Backaroma kommt echt gut    Aber vorsichtig dosieren.


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Interessanter Thread, Rotauge!!!!!!!! Ich benutze entweder Vanille (bei mir Nr.1), aber auch Frucht und schoko kommen in der regel gut bei den fischen an.
KOF!!!


----------



## schnorchel0815 (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Auf Brassen geht das "Brassen/Mosella" echt gut!! Das ist so die Kokosmischung!!


----------



## arno (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Moin!
Noch ein billiges aber bei mir erfolgreiches Rezept:
Paniermehl, ( wenn die Ströhmung nicht zu stark ist, dann noch Haferflocken dabei), Himbersirup und Vanillezucker.
Dazu eine Dose Erbsen und Maden!
Man kann auch nur Erbsen nehmen, aber Maden kommen immer an!

Morgen mach ich das Ganze dann so:
Panniermehl 
Haferflocken
Ein Glas Schattenmorellen

Man sollte ja immer probieren, auch wenn das Rezept schon gut ist!!!

Achso, ich habe auch schon mit Ahornsirup experimentiert, aber ausser einigen Fehlbissen hatte ich nix!


----------



## arno (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Achso, die Haferflocken haben bei mir folgenden Sinn:
Sie saugen sich schnell mit dem Saft oder Sirup-Aroma voll und geben es langsam aber stetig ans Wasser wieder ab.
Dadurch braucht man weniger Füttern!
So sehe ich das, wenn einer anderer Meinung ist, bitte sagen!


----------



## Dorschi (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

@ Arno Wie lange läßt Du das ganze im Ofen?
Flaches Blech oder runde Form?

Warn Spaß
Klang wie ein Backrezept


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Das mit den Backaromen hab ich auch versucht. Vanille und auch (jetzt bitte nicht lachen!!!) Rumaroma. Auch wenn ihr das nicht glauben wollt. Ich hatte wirklich gut gefangen. Einige Rotaugen und Rotfedern. 1. ist es preisgünstiger und 2. fängt man auch sehr gut damit. Gruss Dennis


----------



## LarsH (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Moin moin,



ich möchte auch meinen Senf zu dem Thema abgeben,

da ich mich seit längerem intensiv mit dem Thema Angellockstoffe

beschäftige.



Grundsätzlich muss gesagt werden, dass Lockstoffe keine Allheilmittel

sind. Wenn kein Fisch da ist, dann ist es egal, ob ich Lockstoffe nutze

oder nicht.



Wenn aber Fisch da ist, dann kann ich durch den richtigen Einsatz von

Angellockstoffen durchaus die Menge an Fisch beeinflussen und auch die

Fischart, die ich fange.



Was ich überhaupt nicht mag, sind Produkte die sagen, dass hier ist ein

Brassenaroma und das hier ist ein Rotaugenaroma und wenn man sich

Dann noch die verschiedenen Hersteller anschaut, dann riecht jedes

Brassenaroma anders. Der eine nimmt Vanille/Zimt und nennt es Brasse,

der nächste nimmt Curry und der übernächste Spekulatius.



In meinen Augen gibt es sicherlich gute Standardaromen, mit denen man

zurecht kommen sollte. Dazu gehören Aromen wie Anis, Vanille, Caramel, usw.



Welches Aroma aber gerade gut funktioniert, muss meines Erachtens bei

jedem Angeltag wieder neu ausprobiert werden. Aus diesem Grund habe ich

immer eine kleinere Auswahl an verschiedenen Aromen in der Kiepe und bin

damit immer gut gefahren.



Viele Grüße,


Lars


----------



## arno (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Moin!
Dorschi, Grins!!!
Lars, da must Du aber viel mit schleppen!!!
Aber Du hast schon recht, ich hatte das jetzt mit Schattenmorellen ausprobiert und nix gefangen!!!
Kein Fisch da, würde ich mal sagen!!!
Ist natürlich auch wieder Kühler geworden, vielleicht liegts daran!!!


----------



## René F (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

@Sylverpasi:
Wir haben früher auch Rumaroma benutzt. Oder Bittermandel. Hat auch gefunzt.

Ansonsten denke ich, fast jedes Aroma kann helfen, besonders wenn man Maden benutzt, die schon etwas müffeln. Ich habe immer etwas Curry und Vanillearoma dabei. Welches besser ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## arno (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

besonders wenn man Maden benutzt, die schon etwas müffeln. Ich habe immer etwas Curry und Vanillearoma dabei. Welches besser ist, weiß ich nicht

Rene, ich dachte die Fische mögen den Amoniakgeruch der Maden nicht!!!
Deshalb habe ich die bisher immer gesäubert, wenn sie stanken!


----------



## Trout killer (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Hi @ll,
Ich fische zur zeit mit muschel das ist zur zeit grad der renner schlecht hin ich bin gar nicht mehr nachgekommen mit dem abhacken und anschlagen#hmeistens sind es brassen die ich gerade fange aber letztens ist mir ein monster karpfen hingegangen aber nach stunden langem drill ist er (wie soll es anders sein ausgeschlitzt)******* dachte ich mir aber was solls ich probiers irgendwan mal mit muschel Boilies vieleicht habe ich da auch so viel glück wie mit dem Aroma?? WER WEISS

Grüße an alle

Trout killer #h #h


----------



## totentanz (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Moin!


Da wird der Onkel Biolek bestimmt staunen. So viele Rezepte!

Aber mal im ernst.

Wie dosiert ihr da zeugs eigendlich. Ich habs mal probiert, binn mir aber imm er nicht sicher ob es schon zu stark ist. Werden die Fischchen bei Überdosierung nicht abgeschreckt?

Wie verwendet man z.B. Vanillebackaroma?
Gibts da ne Faustregel. wie 5kg Futter 1 Fläschchen Aroma.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## rave-master15 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Dazu mein Thread mit den RUm habe ich auch reingetan!


4 Fläschen und 2 Fläschen auf 3 LIter Futter


----------



## Schleie! (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Also dieses jahr geht komischer Weise bei mir nur Erdbeere sehr gut.


----------



## MegaAal (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Ich benutze Frutti da ich damit schon einige kapitale Fische gefangen habe


----------



## ruhrschlampe (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Diese Jahr absolut meine Favoriten:


Honig und Vanille. Bei Honig aber darauf achten, daß nicht zu hoch dosiert wird.
Die besten Aromen vom letztem Jahr diese Jahr bei Weitem nicht so fängig dieses Jahr (Tutti Frutti, Rum Aroma).


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Die anleitungen zur richtigen dosierung befinden sich doch auf den fläschchen...
Da sollte doch alles klar sein!!!!!!!!
KOF!!!


----------



## Knispel (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Denn will ich das sonstige einmal verraten : Boillieflaver von Klaus Broxermann Duftmischung : Bloodwurm und Mussel zu 50 zu 50 gemischt und ins Einweichwasser geben.


----------



## arno (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Moin!
Bei Vanillebackaroma, kommt bei mir ein halbes Fläschchen auf ca. einen Liter Masse.
Ich hab die Tage mal Ahornsirup ausprobiert, war aber nicht der Renner, ich werds aber nochmal damit versuchen!
Bei Aldi haben sie ja so ein bis zwei mal im Jahr das Zeug im Angebot!!!
Und dann werde ich auch mal Nelkenoel versuchen!
Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## Angler505 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Hallo,
in dieser Jahreszeit dürften alle süssen Düfte die Nase vorn haben.
Ich selbst Dippe sehr oft mit verschiedenen Produkten.
Zur Zeit nutze ich viel Marzipan und Caramel zum Brassenfischen.
Vanillie und Anis zum fischen auf Plötze und Co.
Ganz entschiedend dürfte hier wohl der Zielfisch sein.
Meine Erfahrungen sagen auch das ein preiswertes Fertigfutter ein wenig aufgepeppt, oft mehr bringt als viele Eigenmischungen, denn gerade bei den Eigenmischungen vergehen doch oft Jahre bis das man eine brauchbare Mischung für das ganze Jahr hat.
mfg
Friedel


----------



## p_regius (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Mensch, ich dachte immer Ihr kocht auch die Fische, statt dessen kocht Ihr für sie. Ausserdem scheinen die Biester extremen Modeströmungen zu unterliegen, muss an MTV liegen!  

Im Ernst, ich bin noch am Pröbeln, bis jetzt nemm ich 2min-Polenta mit weniger Wasser und misch noch gemahlene Haselnüsse drunter, allerdings mehr für Rotfedern/Rotaugen/Schleien. Passt da Vanille rein?

Such immer noch nach 'ner Möglichkeit so 5-10cm KöFis zu fangen, erwisch immer grössere Viecher.


----------



## TheFan (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

servus
könnte mir einer ein ungefähres rezept für den rhein bei duisburg geben wo die strömung schon stärker ist 
hab emeistens immer paniermehl genommen habe aber gelesen das das garnicht so gut ist für den rhein weil sich das schnell auflöst !!!!!!!


----------



## ThomasRö (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Paniermehl allein lockt auch nicht viele Fische, vorallem nur kleine. Ausserdem treibt Paniermehl allein auf, und ist so gar nicht an der gewünschten Angelstelle. Es gibt viele gute und preiswerte Fertigmischungen, weshalb man sich nicht die Mühe machen sollte Futter selbst anzumischen. Hier findest du welche(Katalog zuschicken lassen):
www.angelsport-ofenloch.de
www.riverbait.de
P.S.: Futter selbst wird sich nie einfach so "auflösen"!


----------



## Hoad (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

yad anglerglück  nehme ich zur zeit. funktioniert bisher  1a . kann mich vor brassen kaum retten


----------



## robert1985 (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

vanille puding pulver macht richtig schöne weisse udn grosse wolken und geht sau geil


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

selbstverständlich gar keinen


----------



## Doom (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

auch keinen


----------



## **bass** (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

keinen geb nur etwas biscuit hinzu (im moment)


----------



## soeketroete (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Ich streu in ein Kilo Futter (Paniermehl+Biskuitmehl) zwei Esslöffel Kaffeepulver und einen Esslöffel Kakao. Auf die "Capuccino"-Mischung fahren Rotaugen und Brassen voll ab. (Manchmal...)


----------



## ChristophL (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Wärs nicht sinnvoll den Thread zu schliessen und neu aufzumachen, denn die Umfrage wird schief werden - schließlich ist sie vorm Sommer gestartet und nun steht der Herbst vor der Tür ?


----------



## Joe McFeeder (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Hallo,
das mit dem Rum Aroma kann ich nur bestätigen!
Fische es seit Jahren (vorzugsweise im Sommer) und fange eigentlich immer damit!

Grüsse!

Joe


----------



## ThomasRö (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

@ ChrisophL ist ja egal es bleibt aktuell und auch kann man dann nächstes Jahr mit diesem vergleichen.

Ich habe beim Feederfischen im Rhein die Erfahrung gemacht dass Lockstoffe nichts bringen, das Futter wird abgetrieben und lockt die Fische so an den Futterplatz. Fische die oberhalb der Strömung stehen kann man eh nicht anlocken, würde es als fast unmöglich "abstempeln".


----------



## Mr.Teeq (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Hi 
also ich verwende zur zeit sehr erfolgreich Hanf, Koreander und Fenchel!!!
ist super auf rotaugen. für brassen spekulatius(zimt und andere weihnachtsgewürze) und was allgemein auch noch sehr gut ist ist das rote döschen mit top secret (weis den hersteller net) !!!
ach ja die angaben beziehen sich auf das stippen im main zwischen wertheim und freudenberg!

mfg


----------



## Drüggerfisch (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Sers!
Ich glaube Lockstoff is nur sinnvoll um sein Futter(für Friedfische) ein bisschen aufzupeppen!!!!!! 

Für Raubfische dagegen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht dass der natürliche Geruch eines Köderfisches nicht zu toppen ist!#d 
Auserdem ist der Lockstoff zu seineir (angeblichen) Wirkung ziemlich teuer!!!

Gruß Drüggerfisch#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Herbe Aromen im Winter und süsse im Sommer#6


----------



## Seelachsfänger (8. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

ich seh die ganze sache ein bisschen anders: grundsätzlich halte ich nicht wirklich viel von den beim angelgerätehändler angebotenen lockstoffen. das liegt vor allem an der tatsache, dass diese dinger meist nicht so schmecken wie sie riechen (ich hab einige ausprobiert). wieter sehe ichs als tatsache an, dass fische auf geschmack reagieren und nicht auf geruch. also wennschon, dann nehm ich gewürze oder was in der art (wer auf erdbeer steht, dem kann ich ein paar löffel erdbeermarmelade ans herz legen). allerdings geh ich in letzter zeit immer mehr dazu über gar nix mehr dem futter beizumischen, fangen zu ich deswegen nicht schlchter... komisch, gell?
ich war jahrelang aktiver wettfischer, und meine beobachtungen haben mich immer wieder bestätigt. viel wichtiger als irgendein duftstoff sind frische futtermehle und köder. nix ist tödlicher als nach amoniak stinkende maden in einem süssen futter.


----------



## Daniel1986 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Hab da nochwas für die kalte Jahreszeit.
Paniermehl+Maismehl+Zwiebackmehl+ auf ein Kilo Mix 2 Dosen Aldi Tunfisch in Wasser(im Sommer geht auch in Öl).
Das ganze dann mit Wasser angemacht und durch ein Futtersieb gerieben bis die Tunfischstückchen ganz klein sind.
Hab damit schon fast alles gefangen. Am besten war es bis jetzt auf Döbel, Äschen(kein Scherz, hab schon viele gefangen, die den Magen voll hatten von dem Zeug), Forelle, Rotauge.
Ich Fische in der Lahn in der nähe von Giessen.
Als Köder nehme ich kleine Mistwürmer, Caster, Maden, Tunfischstückchen oder Coktails aus allem. Ich war sehr verdutzt als ich die erste Äsche mit Tunfisch fing. Meine grösste so gefangene war 38cm und hatte eine riesen Fahne, die Rot blau schimmerte.
Man muss noch dazu sagen, das ich sonst noch nie Äschen gefangen habe und sie bei uns auch eher nicht so häufig vor kommen:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Tunfisch????????Kaum vorstellbar-aber ich werde es ausprobieren:g


----------



## DerStipper (9. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Ich benutz Sensas Bombix Vers De Vase(Zucki)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutz Sensas Bombix Vers De Vase(Zucki)


 

wofür nimmste es denn für Rotaugen???Und nimmste es beim stippen????????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


bye jonas#h


----------



## lindenerspezial (16. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Habe mir Amino-Pur-Öl gekauft. Das riecht echt übel, werde ich das nächste mal ausprobieren und berichten. Mein Muschel-Öl riecht kaum, deswegen trau ich dem nicht so recht und habe es auch erst einmal getestet.


----------



## Brassencather (18. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Hallo
Ich mache zuzeit immer ein Päckchen vanillezucker in mein Brassenanfütterungsmix.
Brassenanfütterungsmix:
50% Paniermehl
30% Bisquitmehl
 5% Sensas caramelix
15% Copramelasse
1 Päckchen Vanillezucker
und noch Lebendköder wie Maden,Zuckmückenlarven,...
MFG Brassencather


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Tutti-Frutti ist zu dieser Zeit der Hit...aber am Besten wird es noch ein wenig wärmer


----------



## ThomasRö (25. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Hab letztens Vanille ausprobiert, lief überhaupt nix :-(


----------



## ThomasRö (29. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Hallo zusammen.
Wie wäre es wenn wir jeden Monat nen neuen Threat dazu aufmachen? Dann könnte man mal die Umfrageergebnisse immer austesten ))
Ausserdem könnten die die schon abgestimmt wieder aktuell abstimmen.


----------



## ChristophL (3. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

Mein Anfutter für dicke Plötzen sieht derzeit so aus:

Hanf in Wasser einweichen, aufkochen und Reis hinzugeben damit die Flüssigkeit aufgesogen wird. Den Reis ruhig weich werden lassen !

Dann den Rest mit Maismehl verrühren, das gibt dann eine recht lose Pampe die man mit etwas Gewalt zu Ballen pressen kann, schnellsinkend - bricht aber auf !

Hinterher etwas Salz (~5%) dazu und etwas Aroma (wenn man will, das stinkt auch so ziemlich stark).

Habe ich sehr gut die letzten Tage mit gefangen.

Kilopreis müsste so 0,80 Euronen sein.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Fabian89 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Lockstoff benutzt ihr zur Zeit?*

für mein futter benutze ich derzeit brasem von sensas und top schwarz von top secret...


----------

